# SINAMICS G120: Parametersatz umschalten über PROFINET



## babenj (22 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit dem FU SINAMICS G120 (PM240 + CU240S PN) zwei verschiedene Antriebe ansteuern.
Dazu möchte ich zwischen dem Paramtersatz CDS 0 + 1 umschalten.
Antrieb 1 = CDS 0
Antrieb 2 = CDS 1
Laut Betriebsanleitung muss für die Umschaltung das Bit 15 vom Steuerwort 1 und die Funktion Vor-Ort/Fern-Bedienung verwendet werden. Die Ansteuerung zum FU ansich funktioniert, die Umschaltung auf den Parametersatz 2 (CDS 1, DDS 1) funktioniert aber noch nicht. Verwendet wird das Standard Telegramm 1.
Wie funktioniert die Umschaltung richtig ?

MfG

Jürgen B.


----------



## babenj (24 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

konnte das Problem lösen.
Die zuständigen Parameter sind P0810 und P0820.
D.h P0810 = r8890.15 (Bit 15 im Steuerwort 1 für PROFINET)
P0820 = r8890.15.
Damit wird mit dem Bit 15 von CD0/DDS0 auf CDS1/DDS1 umgeschaltet.

MfG

Jürgen B.


----------

